
Show HN: Two HN tabs I found together, that concern me - niels_olson
I was reading Chappe and Chaudhary&#x27;s essay The Supermanagerial Class, by way of a comment (2) and kept getting confused about which article I was reading, because the next tab over was Tetzeli&#x27;s A Short History Of The Most Important Economic Theory In Tech (3).<p>It&#x27;s a little disturbing when you&#x27;re reading about Nazi Germany and realizing the economic model there sounds a lot like the top post on Hacker News about an economic model for Silicon Valley.<p>(1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lareviewofbooks.org&#x2F;article&#x2F;the-supermanagerial-reich&#x2F;
(2) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12948142
(3) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastcompany.com&#x2F;3064681&#x2F;most-creative-people&#x2F;most-important-economic-theory-in-technology-brian-arthur
======
anigbrowl
You definitely don't want to read any decent history books like _The Rise and
Fall of the Third Reich_ at the moment if you want to sleep well. I would
particularly avoid focusing my attentions on the fiscal and legal history of
the Weimar Republic, whose constitution nominally obtained until 1945 though
it had been a dead letter for 12 years by then.

